# FWA 2010?



## huskypupy (Aug 2, 2009)

i heard the theme was mardi gras related somehow....madri gras+furries.............oh god, anyway...who is goin?


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 2, 2009)

It's gonna be amazing. Come on down and join us, and by us I mean every furry but me.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 2, 2009)

Most likely going.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be there.  Already got the room and everything!

Oh, and if I see any of you there, one free drink on me!


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 4, 2009)

thts cool, ill hopefully be goin along with some frienz of mine. if everything works out, ill be goin but if not ill jus head on to RCFM


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely going! A friend and I are planning on getting a table too! ^.^
Can't to see everyone there!


----------



## PetNana (Sep 20, 2009)

I wanna try to go, but I don't have a ride or anyone to go with... T.T


----------



## Aurali (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm there. Trying to convince Pink <.<


----------



## Lyrihl (Sep 21, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be going.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm definitely going, it's the only con I will NOT miss! I'm hoping I'll be able to do God Level and all of that this year, but that's looking iffy right now, money wise. (Mate just lost her job, and so...)

But even if I have to sleep in my car (which, I really really really don't recommend) I'll be there.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be there as well, for sure ^^

Already got a room

EDIT:  And I jut realized I already posted here.  Oops


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Nov 4, 2009)

imma try to go... my need a room...


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm most likely gonna be there, gonna see if any friends wanna join me.


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Nov 5, 2009)

Im gonna go if I can room with someone. I don't really have "room" money, just enough for the Con. If anyone can help id be so happy, im even willing to sleep on the floor.


----------



## Revy (Nov 5, 2009)

no furrys from charlotte deserve to go anywhere :[


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Nov 7, 2009)

Revy said:


> no furrys from charlotte deserve to go anywhere :[


Why?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be going again with my brother, and hopefully his new lady friend. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a lot of friends down south and am tentatively planning to go. I just need to overcome my travel anxiety.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 13, 2009)

YES. I hate Atlanta.


----------



## sucsastu (Nov 16, 2009)

I accept with information: ill hopefully be goin along with some frienz of mine. if everything works out, ill be goin but if not ill jus head on to RCF.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 14, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> i heard the theme was mardi gras related somehow....madri gras+furries.............oh god, anyway...who is goin?



The theme's "Carnaval", dude!  We're talking Carnaval Brasil!  "Oh, God," is right.  Because, Carnaval + furries = GRANDE PAIXÃƒO!! (that's "large passion" in Portuguese)

College will be out for Spring Break the week after the convention!  So....I'LL BE THERE!!!!!

Sorry if I'm being a sort of....hardcore party dog.  I can't help myself over this convention and what it could be.  I got so hooked on the fancy of a furry Carnaval that I got hooked on the real Carnaval out there in Brazil!  I purchased music that sounded like what one could hear during the celebration; Timbalada is the number one group I've heard.  I even drew some characters of mine in lavish costumes that would be fitting for the occasion, too.

*starts singing Timbalada's "Ai"*
â™ª Ai, eu tÃ´ feliz, porque te amo, Licuri amendoim! â™ª
â™ª Ai, eu tÃ´ legal, porque te quero, minha vida Ã© carnaval! â™ª


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 16, 2009)

Even though i'm presumably straight, I might go to mati-gras with a gay friend of mine. If I can. I will be wearing fluffy ears though. But yeah, we're in Australia, so I DON"T expect to see any of you...

Gays don't care if straight ppl go to mati gras duz they?


----------



## scouter5 (Dec 17, 2009)

i'll be there


----------



## Callatov (Dec 18, 2009)

I shall be there making mischief and keeping everyone entertained.

Do your part, and may God have mercy on the poor souls who book a room there without knowing a furcon will be held during their stay.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 20, 2009)

Callatov said:


> I shall be there making mischief and keeping everyone entertained.
> 
> Do your part, and may God have mercy on the poor souls who book a room there without knowing a furcon will be held during their stay.



Poor souls?  Why don't we give them some Carnaval cheer?  You know, show them how to party hardy like they do in Brazil.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope I go.. A few friends of mine are going, I just have to convince them to take me....


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 2, 2010)

*revives thread*


----------



## Aurali (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope, plans changed. friends left.. so I refunded the tickets.


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 3, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Nope, plans changed. friends left.. so I refunded the tickets.



What a shame.. :/


----------



## yiff_chiyo (Jan 5, 2010)

My mate and i are going ^^ We plan on coming up the wednesday before and leaving the monday afterword ^^

We are also looking for people to share ride and/or room with.

We live in Deerfield beach, FL, so anyone in the area, slightly south(no farther than Ft. Lauderdale area) or north towards atlanta is welcome to message me on FA. My username there is the same as my forum name, yiff_chiyo.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going! And I'm totally stoked about this year's theme. My name isn't Harliquin for nothing


----------



## Justindzs (Jan 12, 2010)

I will be there can't wait had a blast last year. I will be in the artist alley taking commisions on statues and should have a couple things to sell.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/justindzs/


----------



## Dyne Solweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm registered and I have my room booked. I'm not in the Hilton but less than a block away. As of yet; I've no roommates but if someone is interested in lightening the financial burden by sharing the cost. I'll be happy to consider just PM me here or on FA. (dynewyzard)


----------



## Croc_Takayama (Jan 20, 2010)

I might be going with a friend. This is going to be the first furry con I've ever been to. Heck, it's going to be the first con in general! <3


----------



## Jalieya (Mar 9, 2010)

*revives thread*
Eeep, the con is only a few weeks awayyyy ^^


----------



## dragon-architect (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm gonna be lodging with an aunt that lives a few miles SW of Atlanta. So definitely I am going. Been burnin' my way through GoogleMaps to learn the roads of the area around the hotel, too. XD


----------



## Uro (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## scrumpet (Mar 16, 2010)

I need a room for two people plz

GIVE ME ROOM


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone want to drink at the bar


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Anyone want to drink at the bar


 You bet I want to drink at the bar!! But sadly...I can't...not legally..


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 26, 2010)

Miharu Okami said:


> You bet I want to drink at the bar!! But sadly...I can't...not legally..



...




FUCK


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope everybody's having fun.

You're not missing much here...

...*sniffle*

NEXT YEAR I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 29, 2010)

Went and LOVED IT! First con for me.

I took a bunch of video and will be uploading it soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## Volita (Mar 29, 2010)

It was wonderful! There were so many sweet and unique people.

My first convention, too.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

Eh, I won't be going to any con untill I get older.
I'm only a teenager. :/

Edit: just realised it's over.
I'm stupid, aren't I?


----------



## FurKisses (Mar 29, 2010)

it was my first con and I LOVED it.


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 29, 2010)

Loved it!! Was a blast and so much better than last year :3


----------



## Jalieya (Mar 30, 2010)

It was so much fun! Anyone know where I can find the pics that the Monster Energy people took? They told me they'd be posted on MonsterEnergy.com but I can't seem to find them anywhere....


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ohhhhh...  Ohhhhhhhh, I went....  I saw it all!  *sniff*  I got to see what a Furry Carnaval was like!  Ohhhhhhhhhh....  There was dancing, there was music, there were beautiful sights that I cannot begin to describe.  The furriest party on earth was everything I dreamed of and more.  It gave me the answers about the irresistible beauty and infinite imagination of the furry Carnaval.

But, now that I am at home, I feel the way I felt before I went.  I'm in the pre-con state of mind after the con happened.  I still imagine what the Furry Carnaval is like and most flamboyant and festive it could be.  I still listen to Timbalada.  I feel like FWA 2010 is yet to come.  It is both a wonderful and sad feeling at the same time.  The reason there is a sad part is because the convention is history there won't be another like it anytime soon.  FWA 2010 was a once-in-a-lifetime experience but Furry Carnaval is not.  There will be another Furry Carnaval in the future, although it may be years until it comes.  I await the day this time of celebration returns, hopefully it will be at a bigger convention where there could be even more beauty and festivities.  :'3


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

I would have, but there's no way I was be able to get a ride and if I could, I wouldn't be able to afford the hotel =[


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 31, 2010)

For those interested, I have posted videos and will continue posting videos from FWA to my FA gallery.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey there all.
Went toFWA was my first fur-con and I loved it, met a lot of great folks there and thanks to going, am definately going to try and make it to AC when I can.  It's a lot closer to Philly, and easier to get to for me.


----------

